# 3 frames: verweise auf zwei frames gleichzeitig?!?!!?



## kerry (4. September 2001)

hallo html'er!

beginne gerade mich mit frames zu beschaeftigen und konnte folgendes problem selbst leider nicht loesen:

ich habe drei frames, eine leiste oben und eine leiste links.
ich will in der oberen leiste stichworte notieren, die auf unterthemen (fuer die linke leiste) verweisen.
dann soll in der leiste links eine liste mit diesen unterthemen (und verweisen fuers hauptfenster) erscheinen, und - gleichzeitig - im hauptfenster die entsprechende rubrik auftauchen.

also: in der leiste oben ein <a href="themen.html" target="links">rubrik</a>
dann: erscheint (nach klick) in der leiste links die auflistung der themen.

aber wie kriege ich denn jetzt gleichzeitig in den selben verweis das wechseln des hauptfensters hin?


oder habt ihr ideen, wie ich dieselbe funktionalität anders hinkriege?!?
(wenn moeglich ohne javascript oder aehnliches fortgeschrittenes, so weit bin ich noch nicht ;-)))


danke fuer hilfe,

liebe gruesse,
kerry


----------



## Quentin (4. September 2001)

naja, ohne javascript wirds nicht gehen 
aber zum glück kann stefan münz ziemlich gut erklären:

*http://www.teamone.de/selfhtml/teda.htm*  

ich hoff du findest dich damit zurecht


----------



## SINAC (14. September 2001)

*!*

Ich glaub das geht auch ohne JavaScript!
Musste mal auf meine Site schaun, wenn ich dich richtig
verstanden hab ist das bei mir genau so!
Ich hab dann einfach n Link auf  weiters Frameset für die
einzelnen Sections gemacht!
Musste dir ma anschaun, einfach auf den Banner klicken!°

PEAZE


----------

